# Where in Italy?!



## taramaria (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi,
I'm planning on coming to Italy to teach English but have no idea where to live! Ultimately, it'll depend on where I can get work but I need to start somewhere... I'd like to live somewhere by the sea, not a big city - somewhere with quality of life, I'd love to ride a bicycle to work etc - where cost of living is not too expensive, maybe a community that's a little bit arty... I think I'd prefer South of Italy to North but any advice would be appreciated!
... Anyone have any ideas?... I was thinking somewhere in Campania or Abruzzo?...


----------



## antibus (Mar 27, 2009)

taramaria said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning on coming to Italy to teach English but have no idea where to live! Ultimately, it'll depend on where I can get work but I need to start somewhere... I'd like to live somewhere by the sea, not a big city - somewhere with quality of life, I'd love to ride a bicycle to work etc - where cost of living is not too expensive, maybe a community that's a little bit arty... I think I'd prefer South of Italy to North but any advice would be appreciated!
> ... Anyone have any ideas?... I was thinking somewhere in Campania or Abruzzo?...


I suggest you Sardinia........


----------



## bahamut (May 28, 2009)

Take a look to Pescara, it's not abig city (150000 inhabitants), there is the sea and every service you need like good schools, hospital and so on. 

I would check also out Rimini and Riccione. The problems with all these 3 cities that there is lack of arts but you know, Italy is not that big and within a few kilometres from these cities you will find out some amazing places.

The problem with the south it's that is more difficult to find a job and there's usually lack of infrastructure and good services...

Take a look to Livorno too. :juggle:


----------



## carmensan (Dec 18, 2013)

Also Siena. There's the university for foreigners. Not sure if you would have too much competition for work as English teacher though


----------

